# Great Service!



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

I decided to give Coversure a go at getting me a quote for goods in transit. Gave them a call and spoke to a fella called Lloyd who had me a quote and had me covered in no time at all. Fast. Friendly. Relaibe. Cheapest quote. What more can I ask for? 

I know next time my sales and service indemnity is up, Who ya gunna call? Lloyd @ coversure!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers Dean! Very much appreciate the feedback.

Glad we got it all sorted.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Documents arrived today. Such a weight off my mind to know that I am now covered. Thanks again Fella.


----------

